# Mapa de Chihuahua para GPS Garmin



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

En link lleva aun mapa para GPS Garmin. El mismo esta hecho con informacion de OpenStretMap y curvas de nivel cada 10 metros y un monton de kilometros de arrollos y caminos que de seguro no estan en la mayoria de los mapas comerciales. Esta presentado con la idea de ser usado para bici de montaña y senderismo.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jk2xr7y1arh2dy2/gmapsupp.img?dl=0
Incluye todo el Estado de Chihuahua y alrededores.
Si lo usan avisenme nomas para saber que a alguien le sirvio.


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

Nuevo link
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6xjdz9ugfybj86k/gmapsupp.img?dl=0
Actualizado con muchos mas detalles.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Cool! No ruedo en Chihuahua pero se agradece el esfuerzo!

Sent from my SM-J500M using Tapatalk


----------



## daarlo (Dec 20, 2013)

como lo monto al garmin 1000.. saludos..


----------



## kk2 (Sep 29, 2014)

Fregon. He viajado a Chihuahua de negocios y anduve por donde queda el Circuito Rejon y la famosa "Puerta Azul".


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Gracias, esto es una ispiración, a ver si en algún momento me rifo el de Tlaxcala, y espero ir a Chihuahua pronto para ver que tal esta, gran aporte, saludos!


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

He batallado algo para mantener el link, aqui esta el mas reciente
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w0k1g5w6gyt6q16/gmapsupp.img?dl=0
Si este vuelve a fallar luego y no he puesto uno nuevo, puede contactarme en facebook en el grupo "cicloturismo chihuahua"


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

No estoy familiarizado con ese modelo (GARMIN 1000), pero en la mayoria es solo copiar el archivo a la carpeta GARMIN (que puede ser en el dispositivo o en la tarjeta SD si tu GPS lo soporta).
Solo guarda una copia del gmapsupp.img original en caso de que quieras volver a el.


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

The latest Garmin GPS map for Chihuahua and surrounding places with improved level curves and the latest from OSM, the finest we have produced can be found in https://libreriacrisol.blogspot.com/p/mapa-de-aventura-en-chihuahua-para-gps.htmll no need for spanish, just look for the dropbox link.

Lo ultimo y mas fino mapa que hemos producido para GPS Garmin para Chihuahua y lugares cercanos. Con curvas de nivel mejoradas y lo ultimo de OSM. https://libreriacrisol.blogspot.com/p/mapa-de-aventura-en-chihuahua-para-gps.html


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

Para los ciclistas aventureros del grupo que usan GPS - Mapa de Aventure en Chihuahua para GPS Garmin
Seguimos sacando nuevas ediciones del mapa.








Mapa de Aventura en Chihuahua para GPS Garmin


Mapa Aventura GPS Garmin Chihuahua Mexico (#ChihuahuaOSM) bikepacking, cacería, 4x4 acampada, exploración. Map img. Topografico,




libreriacrisol.blogspot.com




(mejorado y vitaminado)


----------

